# just adopted 2 ex laboratory rats, need names!!!



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have any photos but i will soon. They are so adorable! They have ear piercings from where the tags where.  One squeaks when touched by anyone but me, He did with me but I communicated with him and he is adjusting. Im training in animal communication. I think he feels safe now, the lady who I adopted them was a researcher and lost funding and took them home. She drove 2 hours to give them too me for free, she won't tell me what they researched on them so I'm worried about future troubles. They came with a cage larger than what my aggressive boy hermes is in, so now he got an upgrade and is so excited!!!!!!!! Im training in animal communication. I can tell there confused, but they will adapt fast. I am going to continue to keep communicating to them that there safe and loved. I don't think that they have felt true love before other than from each other. They lady said they where skittish but they are so calm and docile with me! Im so happy and excited to give them there new life. ;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D

I NEED NAME SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Pinky and Brain.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I second pinky and brain!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

It's so great that you took them in! If I had a pair of boys I would name them Snitter and Rowf. They're the two main characters in the book Plague Dogs. It's about two dogs who escape from an animal research facility and in the end they find a loving home. So it seems the names would be fitting in this situation.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree with Mrs. Brisby!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I literally clicked in here to suggest pinky and the brain.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I fourth Pinky and The Brain


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzZmU0aGmcc


----------



## rascal2418 (Sep 14, 2014)

I loved pinky and the brain!!!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Pinky and The Brain.... Again lol.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I LOVE Pinky and the Brain as well. I also thought that immediately. I like the story of Mrs Brisby's that find a loving home in the end. But seriously love Pinky and the Brain. NARF. As long as they don't escape every night and try to take over the world... HAHAHAHA 

Congrats on your new additions and for saving them and giving them a loving home


----------

